# الرد على ان المسيح من سبط لاوى



## مسيحى_وافتخر (11 ديسمبر 2011)

اولا : انا انسان مسيحى بسيط ولا ادعى العلم لانى ليس كذلك فعلا بل انا مجرد انسان يبحث ويفكر وينقل ممن هم أعمدة فى كنيسة الرب .......... 

*********** 
 المسيح من سبط يهوذا (الانجيل يقهر اكاذيب المسلمين واخطاء القرآن) 
يقول المعترض:
من المعروف في اللغة العربية أنني حينما أنادي شخصا بقولي يا أخا تيم .. أي أنه من قبيلة تيم أي ابن من ابنائهم .. و لذلك كنت اتعجب حينما أقرأ في كتاب الله تعالى نداء كهنة بني اسرائيل للسيدة مريم "يَا أُخْتَ هَارُونَ مَا كَانَ أَبُوكِ امْرَأَ سَوْءٍ وَمَا كَانَتْ أُمُّكِ بَغِيًّا" .. فالنداء هنا يا أخت هارون تعني أن السيدة مريم رضي الله عنها من ابناء هارون الذي هو من سبط لاوي بن يعقوب! . 
 
الرد :يحاول الرجل ببساطة ان يحول خطأ القرآن الفظيع الذى كتبه رجل امى بعد انتشار الكتاب المقدس فى ارجاء المسكونة كما قيل بالانجيل المقدس ( لكن ليس الجميع قد اطاعوا الانجيل لان اشعياء يقول يا رب من صدق خبرنا* 17 اذا الايمان بالخبر و الخبر بكلمة الله* 18 لكنني اقول العلهم لم يسمعوا بلى الى كل الارض خرج صوتهم و الى اقاصي المسكونة اقوالهم)) 
 )رومية 16:10_18 
ولكن هل هذا الكلام صحيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لنرى :
يقول ان النداء يا اخت هارون تعنى انها من بنات هارون !!!!!او يريد ان يقول انها من سبط لاوى وبذلك فهو قد حول خطأ قرآنه بحيلة رائعة الى تفوق على انجيل الله وهيهات له ذلك فالحق دائما اقوى من الباطل والمسيح ابدا اقوى من بليعال والمصدر والاصل اصح من التقليد ولنبدأ بتفنيد هذا الرأى اولا من كتابنا المقدس وعقيدتنا المسيحية : 
ولكن قبل اذلك افاجأ الرجل البسيط مفاجأة صغيرة فى قرآنه بما انه قرر ان يقارن بين الكتاب المقدس وقرآن محمد فان تفسيره لهذة العبارة :يَا أُخْتَ هَارُونَ مَا كَانَ أَبُوكِ امْرَأَ سَوْءٍ وَمَا كَانَتْ أُمُّكِ بَغِيًّا (سورة مريم 28) هو اثبات لجهل كاتب القران فهل نداءها بانها اخت هارون هو مجرد مجاز وايضا نسبها الى عمرام التى قال فيها (وَمَرْيَمَ ابْنَتَ عِمْرَانَ الَّتِي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِنَا وَصَدَّقَتْ بِكَلِمَاتِ رَبِّهَا وَكُتُبِهِ وَكَانَتْ مِنَ الْقَانِتِينَ)) (التحريم 12) 
فهذا خطأ وليس تصحيح يا فصيح فقد اختلط على كاتب القرآن شخصيتين موجوديتين فى الكتاب المقدس فمريم ابنة عمرام وليس عمران هى فعلا اخت موسي وهارون (راجع سفر الخروج) 
بينما نفس الاسم للعذراء القديسة مريم ولكن والدها اسمه يواقيم (السنكسار /اليوم الاول من شهر بشنس) 
وايضا يمكن ان يكون هو من دعى اسمه هالى 
وهذا بحث للدكتور هولى بايبل لتوضيح الاسمين 
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display_html/10277 
والمفاجأة 
ان ما يثبت كلامى هو خطأ بسيط وقع به رسولك الامّى الذى كذب عليك واوهمك ان كتابه كتاب من الله وموحى به 
فان رسولك لما سمع كلمة (مريم ابنة عمرام) ظن ان الحرف الاخير هو حرف ((ن)) وليس ((م)) وهذا خطأ ولو كنت مصمما ان مريم هى فعلا تقال مجازا ابنة عمران وانها ابنته حيث نسبتها لسبطه فايضا اسم عمران خطأ!!!!!!! 
ولنرجع للغة العبرية لغة العهد القديم ونرى الكلمة 
עמרם 
omrm 
amram 
عمرم 
عمرام 
وقد وردت بسفر الخروج 6 ثلاث مرات متتالية بنفس النطق (و بنو قهات عمرام و يصهار و حبرون و عزيئيل و كانت سنو حياة قهات مئة و ثلاثا و ثلاثين سنة* 19 و ابنا مراري محلي و موشي هذه عشائر اللاويين بحسب مواليدهم* 20 و اخذ عمرام يوكابد عمته زوجة له فولدت له هرون و موسى و كانت سنو حياة عمرام مئة و سبعا و ثلاثين سنة
 (( 
(خروج18:6_20) 
فهل احد رأى تحويل حرف الميم الى نون عند النقل من العبرى الى العربى ؟؟؟؟ فهل يصح عندما انقل اسم مريم ان انقله (مرين)!!!!!!! 
ارأيتم ان قرآنكم من تأليف رجل أمّى 
هل يصح تحويل كلمةמרים (
(مريم بالعبرية) الىמרין 
مثل نهاية كلمة قايينקין 
*********************
وللرد على النقطة الثانية التى اثارها بخصوص نسبه للعذراء مريم لسبط لاوى فاستهل كلامى برد للدكتور هولى بايبل على احد المعترضين :
((قال المعترض:

»ورد في لوقا 1 أن زوجة زكريا كانت من بنات هارون، ومريم كانت قريبة لزوجة زكريا، وهذه كانت من بنات هارون قطعاً، فتكون من بنات هارون أيضاً«.


وللرد نقول:

إن مجرد قرابة أليصابات التي من سبط لاوي إلى مريم التي من سبط يهوذا لا يدل على أن مريم كانت من سبطها، فإنه كان يجوز للأسباط الاقتران بأسباط أخرى، والدليل على ذلك أن هارون ذاته اقترن بزوجة من سبط يهوذا (أنظر خروج 6:23 و1أخبار 2:10). فاقترانه بها لم يُخرجه عن سبطه. وقد قال الملاك جبرائيل للعذراء مريم: »أليصابات نسيبتك هي حبلى« (لوقا 1:36). فالقرابة هي قرابة نسب)) 
http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display_html/10188 
****************** 
ويقول الاستاذ المعترض بمنتهى السطحية:_((إذن ما الدليل على أن السيدة مريم ونسيبتها اليصابات من أبناء هارون ومن سبط لاوى؟ .. هذا قانون اليهود عند الزواج من الكتاب المقدس : "فَلا يَتَحَوَّلُ نَصِيبٌ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيل مِنْ سِبْطٍ إِلى سِبْطٍ بَل يُلازِمُ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيل كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ نَصِيبَ سِبْطِ آبَائِهِ. وَكُلُّ بِنْتٍ وَرَثَتْ نَصِيباً مِنْ أَسْبَاطِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل تَكُونُ امْرَأَةً لِوَاحِدٍ مِنْ عَشِيرَةِ سِبْطِ أَبِيهَا لِيَرِثَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيل كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ نَصِيبَ آبَائِهِ فَلا يَتَحَوَّل نَصِيبٌ مِنْ سِبْطٍ إِلى سِبْطٍ آخَرَ بَل يُلازِمُ أَسْبَاطُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ نَصِيبَهُ " عدد 36: 7-9  
وللرد نقول ان الاية المقدسة التى وضعها تحمل فى طياتها الرد وتفنيد دعواه فهذة الاية تقول صراحة :
((و كل بنت ورثت نصيبا من اسباط بني اسرائيل تكون امراة لواحد من عشيرة سبط ابيها لكي يرث بنو اسرائيل كل واحد نصيب ابائه* 9 فلا يتحول نصيب من سبط الى سبط اخر بل يلازم اسباط بني اسرائيل كل واحد نصيبه* 10 كما امر الرب موسى كذلك فعلت بنات صلفحاد)) 
اذا العدد مشروط بشرط ان ترث البنت نصيبا من والدها وهذا ما طلبه ابناء سبط يوسف من موسي 
((و تقدم رؤوس الاباء من عشيرة بني جلعاد بن ماكير بن منسى من عشائر بني يوسف و تكلموا قدام موسى و قدام الرؤساء رؤوس الاباء من بني اسرائيل* 2 و قالوا قد امر الرب سيدي ان يعطي الارض بقسمة بالقرعة لبني اسرائيل و قد امر سيدي من الرب ان يعطي نصيب صلفحاد اخينا لبناته* 3 فان صرن نساء لاحد من بني اسباط بني اسرائيل يؤخذ نصيبهن من نصيب ابائنا و يضاف الى نصيب السبط الذي صرن له فمن قرعة نصيبنا يؤخذ* 4 و متى كان اليوبيل لبني اسرائيل يضاف نصيبهن الى نصيب السبط الذي صرن له و من نصيب سبط ابائنا يؤخذ نصيبهن
خروج1:36_4)  )
اذا واضح ان البنت حرة تتزوج من تختار لكن من اجل ميراثهن ان لا يذهب لسبط اخر حسب غيرة ابناء سبطهن تقرر هذا الامر والان نوضح التفسير لابونا انطونيوس فكرى :
((إذ صار لبنات صلفحاد من سبط منسى حق ميراث نصيب أبيهن (ص27) تقدم رؤساء الآباء من عشيرة بنى جلعاد بن ماكير بن منسى إلى موسى النبى يشتكون بأن بنات صلفحاد إن تزوجن من سبط آخر ينتقل جزء من ميراث سبط منسى إلى السبط الآخر. بهذا يمكن أن يقتنى سبط على حساب آخر. فأجاب موسى حسب أمر الرب مؤكداً مبدأين:-

1-    من حق البنات أن يتزوجن بمن يخترن، فإن الزواج لا يكون إلزاماً = من حسن في أعينهن يكن لهُ نساء آية6
 
2-    ولكن إن أردن الإحتفاظ بنصيبهن في الأرض فعليهن أن يتزوجن برجل من سبطهن = ولكن لعشيرة سبط أبائهن يكن نساء فلا يتحول نصيب لبنى إسرائيل من سبط إلى سبط (الآيات 7،6) فإن تزوجن من داخل السبط يبقى لهن الميراث وإن تزوجن من خارج السبط يضيع منهن الميراث حتى يبقى الميراث داخل السبط

آية4:- و متى كان اليوبيل لبني اسرائيل يضاف نصيبهن إلى نصيب السبط الذي صرن له ومن نصيب سبط ابائنا يؤخذ نصيبهن.
 
ومتى كان اليوبيل = في اليوبيل تعود الأرض لأصحابها (لا23:25-28) ولكن هذا لا ينطبق في حالة من تزوجت برجل من خارج سبطها. فالأرض في هذه الحالة تذهب للسبط الآخر ليس بالرهن أو بالبيع. ففي اليوبيل تعود الأرض المباعة أو المرهونة فقط. أما في هذه الحالة فالأرض ذهبت مع البنت المتزوجة فتصبح حقاً شرعياً لأزواجهن وفي هذا خروج على القرعة التي قسمت أرضاً معينة لكل سبط)) 
.وهناك سؤال لماذا لم يلحق هذا الإصحاح بقصة بنات صلفحاد في إصحاح 27 ولماذا أتت هذه القصة في نهاية سفر العدد؟

ببساطة فإن معنى القصة أن البنات اللواتى يردن أن يتزوجن من خارج السبط يخسرن ميراث أبائهن. وكل بنت حُرّة فيما تقرره، هل تريد ميراثها أم تريد زوجاً )) 
.http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter...dad/Tafseer-Sefr-El-3adad__01-Chapter-36.html 
********************** 
وبما ان السنكسار يقرر ان مريم العذراء هى قريبة اليصابات من جهة الام وليس الاب فنقرأ فى اليوم الحادى عشر من شهر هاتور ما يلى (في مثل هذا اليوم تنيحت القديسة البارة التقية حنة والدة السيدة العذراء القديسة مريم والدة الإله، وكانت هذه الصديقة ابنة لماثان بن لاوي بن ملكي من نسل هارون الكاهن ، واسم أمها مريم من سبط يهوذا ، وكان لماثان هذا ثلاث بنات الأولى مريم باسم والدتها وهي أم سالومي القابلة ، والثانية صوفية أم أليصابات والدة القديس يوحنا المعمدان ، والثالثة هي هذه القديسة حنة زوجة الصديق يواقيم من سبط يهوذا ووالدة السيدة العذراء القديسة مريم أم مخلص العالم، بذلك تكون السيدة البتول وسالومي وأليصابات بنات خالات ، وإن كنا لا نعلم عن هذه الصديقة شيئا يذكر ، إلا إن اختيارها لتكون أما لوالدة الإله بالجسد لهو دليل علي ما كان لها من الفضائل والتقوى التي ميزتها عن غيرها من النساء حتى نالت هذه النعمة العظيمة، وإذ كانت عاقرا كانت تتوسل إلى الله إن ينزع هذا العار ، فرزقها ابنة قرت بها عيناها وأعين كل البشر ، هي العذراء مريم أم مخلص العالم ، شفاعتها تكون معنا امين ،)) 


وبالتالى فان مريم العذراء من سبط يهوذا حسب الاب ولكنها قريبة اليصابات حسب الام 
 
وهذا ما قرره الفيلسوف والعالم والقديس بولس الرسول حين قال(لانه ان تغير الكهنوت فبالضرورة يصير تغير للناموس ايضا* 13 لان الذي يقال عنه هذا كان شريكا في سبط اخر لم يلازم احد منه المذبح* 14 فانه واضح ان ربنا قد طلع من سبط يهوذا الذي لم يتكلم عنه موسى شيئا من جهة الكهنوت
(( 
(عب12:7_14)   
فهل الاستاذ المسلم الذى يؤمن برسول جاهل بالقراءة ويلقى بتهم التحريف على التوراة والانجيل يفهم افضل من بولس الرسول او رسل المسيح خصوصا من كان متعلما تحت ارجل غمالائيل كما يقول بولس عن نفسه :
((انا رجل يهودي ولدت في طرسوس كيليكية و لكن ربيت في هذه المدينة مؤدبا عند رجلي غمالائيل على تحقيق الناموس الابوي و كنت غيورا لله كما انتم جميعكم اليوم))
اع3:22)))) 
*******************
ويقول السيد المعترض ببساطته المعهودة ( 
ويؤكد كذلك نسبة المسيح عليه السلام إلى سبط لاوي من نسل هارون .. دعوة مريم المجدلية وأتباعه له (ربى أو ربونى وهو لقب للكاهن الذى يعلِّم فى المعبد) وكذلك قميصه غير المخاط الذى كان يرتديه (يوحنا 19: 23) حيث لم يك يرتديه إلا الكاهن من اللاويين وكان سبط هارون مخصص لتدريس الناموس وتعليم الناس في الهيكل)) 
 
وهذا يدل على بساطة الرجل الذى لا يعرف ان المسيح هو الكاهن على طقس ملكى صادق وليس على طقس هارون 
واما احتجاجه بكلمة (ربونى) التى قالتها المجدلية فى يوحنا 20 والتى فسرها يوحنا انها تعنى (يا معلم) وقالها الشاب الغنى للمسيح ايضا فارد عليه بما قاله نيقوديموس للمسيح له المجد فى انجيل يوحنا 3 
((كان انسان من الفريسيين اسمه نيقوديموس رئيس لليهود* 2 هذا جاء الى يسوع ليلا و قال له يا معلم نعلم انك قد اتيت من الله معلما لان ليس احد يقدر ان يعمل هذه الايات التي انت تعمل ان لم يكن الله معه))
(يو 3) 

فنيقوديموس يشرح هذا اللقب الذى للمسيح بقوله((اتيت من الله معلما)) الذى يعنى ان اللقب هو بسبب اعتقاد المؤمنين بالمسيح من اليهود بانه جاء فعلا من الله وليس انه بالضرورة من سبط لاوى .......... 

اما ثياب المسيح فيشرحها باستفاضة الاب تادرس يعقوب ملطى :
((كانت ملابس الرجل في منطقة إسرائيل في ذلك الحين هي الثوب الخارجي والثوب الداخلي وغطاء الرأس وحزام والنعلين وملابسه الداخلية الخ. غير أنه لم يُوجد نعلان للسيد المسيح بين ملابسه.

يرى فيلون اليهودي السكندري أن قميص رئيس الكهنة في هيكل أورشليم كان دائمًا منسوجًا كله من فوق بغير خياطة بموجب فريضة طقسية. ورأى البعض أن ذلك رمزًا إلى كهنوت المسيح.يرى البعض أن هذا القميص كان مشابهًا لقميص رئيس الكهنة، وقد وصفه المؤرخ اليهودي يوسيفوس أنه غير مخيط، بل هو قطعة واحدة على الكتفين والجانبين، وكان طويلاً، له فتحة للرقبة وله فتحتان لليدين[1833]. قيل أن هذا القميص كان من صنع يدي والدته وهو طفل، وأنه لم يتمزق ولا قدم، وذلك كما حدث مع ثياب شعب بني إسرائيل في البرية.

v     على ما يلوح لظني أن يوحنا البشير قال هذا القول مضمرًا فيه حقارة الثياب وبساطتها.

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

يرى العلامة أوريجينوس في هذا القميص إشارة إلى كمال تعليم المسيح الذي يلزمه حفظه دون شقه أو تقسيمه إلى أجزاء. ويري القديس كيرلس الكبير فيه رمزًا لميلاد المسيح البتولي، حيث بقيت والدته بتولاً بعد ولادته. ويرى القديس كبريانوس الذي كان يئن من الانقسامات التي وُجدت في كنيسة شمال أفريقيا أن القميص الذي بغير خياطة يشير إلى الكنيسة الحقيقية الواحدة التي لا يمكن أن تُشق ولا أن تُرتق.

وفي رسالة للقديس أغسطينوس إلى الدوناتست كتب: [لماذا تريدون أن تقسموا ثياب الرب، ولماذا لا تحفظوا قميص الحب هذا مع بقية العالم ككلٍ منسوجًا من أعلى، هذا الذي لم يستطع حتى مضطهدوه أن يشقوه؟[1834]]

يرى الأب ثيؤدور أسقف المصيصة أن مثل هذا النسيج كان عامًا في وقت السيد المسيح، وإن كان في أيامه لم يعد يوجد مثل هذا النسيج إلا بين ملابس الجنود.)) 
http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter...na/Tafseer-Engeel-Yohanna__01-Chapter-19.html 

****************


----------



## apostle.paul (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*ان كان يسوع ليس من سبط يهوذا فسقطت مسيانيته ونحن اذن مؤمنين بمسيح دجال وحاشاه لربنا يسوع المسيح الاسد الخارج من سبط يهوذا ان يكون كذلك


جهلة ميعرفوش ان الجاهل دخل الخطوط فى بعض وجعل اسرة موسى وهارون واختهم مريم هى ام المسيح وبالتالى تسقط مسيانية ذلك مجهول الهوية المسمى عيسى الخرافى 
*


----------



## يا هادى (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*يسوع كان بيعلم فى الهيكل هو فى حد من سبط يهوذا بيعلم فى الهيكل؟​*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 ديسمبر 2011)

> *يسوع كان بيعلم فى الهيكل هو فى حد من سبط يهوذا بيعلم فى الهيكل*


*يسوع لم يعلم ناموس موسى يا كابتن
يسوع اتى ليعلم ناموسه الجديد ناموس الخلاص وانه هو الذى كتب عنه موسى فى الناموس
واللاويين بيتعلموا الناموس منذ نعومة اظافرهم
لكن اليهود قالوا عن يسوع انه لم يتعلم الكتب
**15 فَتَعَجَّبَ الْيَهُودُ قَائِلِينَ: «كَيْفَ هذَا يَعْرِفُ الْكُتُبَ، وَهُوَ لَمْ يَتَعَلَّمْ؟*
*ورد المسيح وقال*
*16 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ: «تَعْلِيمِي لَيْسَ لِي بَلْ لِلَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.*
*17 إِنْ شَاءَ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَتَهُ يَعْرِفُ التَّعْلِيمَ، هَلْ هُوَ مِنَ اللهِ، أَمْ أَتَكَلَّمُ أَنَا مِنْ نَفْسِي.*

*انتوا كمان هتدلسوا على المسيح يا مفلسين
يسوع لو مكنش من سبط يهوذا يبقى مسيا كداب
والكتاب بيعلن مسيانية يسوع وانحداره الملوكى من سبط الملوك

بس الجاهل رسولك خلط بين الانساب بجريمة ادبية لا تغتفر وخلط بين اسرة موسى والمسيح 

وجعل عيسى الماسوف على شبابه ماهو الا خرافة عربية ابيونية*


----------



## يا هادى (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*


			يسوع اتى ليعلم ناموسه الجديد ناموس الخلاص
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هو فى حد بيعلم فى الهيكل وهو من سبط يهوذا؟​*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*ولا العب بعيد مش نقصاك
*


----------



## يا هادى (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*


			ولا العب بعيد مش نقصاك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هو انت مهمتك تعمل مشاركه وخلاص؟كويس مواطن فعال​*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*اة بتسلى
هو انا عايز اسالك سؤال هو انت كفيف؟؟؟؟؟ 

*


----------



## يا هادى (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*


			هو انا عايز اسالك سؤال هو انت كفيف؟؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مش التعليم فى الهيكل عمل الكهنه الاويين كان مسموح لحد من سبط ليهوذا يعلم فى الهيكل؟​*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*طيب ودينك يا شيخ
انا رديت عليك قولتلك ايه
مانا علشان كدا بسالك هو انت كفيف؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## يا هادى (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*


			مانا علشان كدا بسالك هو انت كفيف؟؟؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اوضحلك السؤال اكتر

فى حد من سبط يهوذا يقدر يعلم فى الهيكل عادى يعنى فهمت ؟​*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب ابقى تعالى اوديك لدكتور زميلى يزرعلك قرنية 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*بص دعبش على الشاشة وحاول تقرا*


> *يسوع لم يعلم ناموس موسى يا كابتن
> يسوع اتى ليعلم ناموسه الجديد ناموس الخلاص وانه هو الذى كتب عنه موسى فى الناموس
> واللاويين بيتعلموا الناموس منذ نعومة اظافرهم
> لكن اليهود قالوا عن يسوع انه لم يتعلم الكتب
> ...


----------



## يا هادى (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*«مَاذَا تَظُنُّونَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ؟ ابْنُ مَنْ هُوَ؟» قَالُوا لَهُ: «ﭐبْنُ دَاوُدَ». 43قَالَ لَهُمْ: «فَكَيْفَ يَدْعُوهُ دَاوُدُ بِالرُّوحِ رَبّاً قَائِلاً: 44قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ؟ 45فَإِنْ كَانَ دَاوُدُ يَدْعُوهُ رَبّاً فَكَيْفَ يَكُونُ ابْنَهُ؟»

اليس هذا اعتراف صريح ليسوع انه ليس ابن داود اى ليس من سبط يهوذا؟​*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 ديسمبر 2011)

> *«مَاذَا  تَظُنُّونَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ؟ ابْنُ مَنْ هُوَ؟» قَالُوا لَهُ: «ﭐبْنُ  دَاوُدَ». 43قَالَ لَهُمْ: «فَكَيْفَ يَدْعُوهُ دَاوُدُ بِالرُّوحِ رَبّاً  قَائِلاً: 44قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ  أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ؟ 45فَإِنْ كَانَ دَاوُدُ يَدْعُوهُ  رَبّاً فَكَيْفَ يَكُونُ ابْنَهُ؟»
> 
> اليس هذا اعتراف صريح ليسوع انه ليس ابن داود اى ليس من سبط يهوذا؟​*


*نعم يا اخويا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
المسيح سال سؤال بسيط
المسيح ابن مين؟
ابن داود
طيب ازاى يبقى ابنه وفى نفس الوقت داود بالروح بيدعوه ربا 
فى المزمور قال الرب لربى
الاجابة بسيطة ان يسوع هو اصل داود لانه رب داود وكلمة الله الازلى وهو ذرية داود لانه اتى من نسل داود
ويسوع المسيح نفسه قال كدا 
**أَنَا يَسُوعُ، أَرْسَلْتُ مَلاَكِي لأَشْهَدَ لَكُمْ بِهذِهِ الأُمُورِ عَنِ الْكَنَائِسِ. أَنَا أَصْلُ وَذُرِّيَّةُ دَاوُدَ.*


----------



## يا هادى (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*الاجابة بسيطة ان يسوع هو اصل داود لانه رب داود وكلمة الله الازلى وهو ذرية داود لانه اتى من نسل داود

قال كده ليه اليس هذا نفيا عن كونه من سلالته؟

45فَإِنْ كَانَ دَاوُدُ يَدْعُوهُ رَبّاً فَكَيْفَ يَكُونُ ابْنَهُ​*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*يا خرابى يا اما

شللى يا شللى
السؤال ليك وجاوب انك
ازاى يبقى ابنه وهو بيدعوه ربه؟؟؟؟؟؟
تعرف تجاوب


*


----------



## يا هادى (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*


			يا خرابى يا اما

شللى يا شللى
السؤال ليك وجاوب انك
ازاى يبقى ابنه وهو بيدعوه ربه؟؟؟؟؟؟
تعرف تجاوب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مش هو من ذريته على حسب زعمكم يبقى بيقول انه مش ابنه؟​*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 ديسمبر 2011)

> *مش هو من ذريته على حسب زعمكم يبقى بيقول انه مش ابنه؟*


*هو انت يا ابنى ناوى على شللى
مين دا اللى بيقول مش ابنه؟؟؟؟؟؟
السؤال كيف يكون ابنه وهو يدعوه بالروح ربا
الاجابة بسيطة انه ابنه وربه 

والنبى متشلنى
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 ديسمبر 2011)

تقدم  اليهود والفريسيين     الى  المسيح  ليسألوه   قل  لنا   بأى  سلطان  تصنع  هذا؟   ومن  أعطاك  هذا  السلطان؟؟؟!!
فلماذا   لم  يقل  لهم  المسيح  إننى من   نسل الكهنة - الكهنوت كان يؤخذ  وراثيا- 
إذن السياق  القصصي  والروائي  للانجيل      يتضح  لكل    باحث    محايد  عقلانى  منطقى فى بحثه -  أن المسيح  لم  يكن لا من تسلسل ولامن  سلاله    رؤساء كهنة ولا كهنة ولا  يوجد  بذلك  أى  نص   لا فى الانجيل ولا فى كتابات الاباء الرسوليون .
*** اليهود  أكثر من مرة  رفعوا حجارة ليرجموه  وفى الهيكل   ...فأختفي من أمام ناظريهم  فبكل تأكيد لا نستطيع  -إذا خلصت النوايا  أن نتقبل هذا منطقيا مع كاهن او رئيس كهنة بالمفهوم اللاوى  الحرفي.
**** المسيح  علم  فى  المجمع  اليهودى - أيضا   فهل بهذ  نعتبر ذلك دليلا ان المسيح كان رئيسا   للمجمع  او  معلما  للناموس معتمدا  من السلطات الدينية فى زمانه -  هذا  تفكير فيه من الشطط والشذوذ والخروج عن المنطق المألوف   بطريقة   شاذه   تؤكد ان  غاية هؤلاء المناورين فى   الحق -وأقول المراوغيين  لديهم  هدف ونتيجة  مسبقة يلون الحقائق ويفبركون الاحداث لخدمة هدفهم المريض.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 ديسمبر 2011)

السؤال   -أو الصيغة  الاستفهامية  فى  حوار المسيح   ثابتة ومحدده بنصها  ويعيب المناورين فى الحق  المراوغين فى الحقيقة  
تحويل النص الاستفهامى   للعبارة  الى  نفي قطعى مؤكد-  وغريب جدا هذا  القفز على النصوص وعلى السياق وعلى الحقيقة فى طبيعتها  لتأؤيلها  الى ملا تحتمل ولا تدل عليه
@@@   المسيح  يسأل  اليهود   بعبارة    كيف
كيف يدعوه  ((داود-والمسيح))    ربا  ؟؟!
لماذا 
(لماذا   )تدعونى صالحا  ليس أحد صالح الا الله؟؟؟؟
النصوص  صريحة  والاغلبية الكاسحة الاعم من المخطوطات والبرديات   تؤيد هذه النصوص الحرفية
والاغلب الاعم  من تفسيرات الاباء وعلماء الكنيسة شرقا وغربا  أجمع  على هذه القراءات  والتفاسير
فلا  يوافق   ابدا  ضمير حى  حر   شريف  باحث عن الحقيقة  اعاده قراءة هذه الاستفهامات الحوارية  والمواجهات  الفكرية العقائدية   - الى  نفي مطلق  او  جزم   بائن  \\\\كل هذا يخالف ضمير اى كائن له ضمير فلا يجوز ان  تضلل نفسك عن الحق.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 ديسمبر 2011)

عجبت  لهؤلاء
المهاجم   قبل  ان  يستدل  من  الانجيل  -كتاب العهد الجديد   بأشياء ويتجاهل  أشياء  آخرى  وفقا  لخطة   التضليل وتزييف  الحقائق 
-  أخذ أن قميص المسيح   كونه منسوجا   من فوق كله قطعة واحده بلا خياطة  فإن هذا   وحده دليل قاهر وحيد  يحتم كون المسيح من نسل هارون  وامه اخت هارون
ويعن  لى   إستفهام   
إذا  كان الاخوة المفبركون  للحقائق المزيفون للوقائع المحبللون والمولدون للنصوص  والبديهيات المؤكده والمستقرة لدينا   لا لشئ  الا  لتضليل ضمائرهم والتغرير  بانفسهم للهلاك والضلال-
اذا كانت اخوية مريم العذراء ام المسيح  لهارون  هى  انتساب   ادبي  اخلاقي  معنوى  لا واقعى
هل يوجد فى القراءن مخاطبة لبنى اسرائيل  ب يا اخوة اسرائيل
يا اخوة اسحق 
يا اخوة ابراهيم

  هل فى التورات  أو التلمود او المشناة  تمت مخاطبة اى  من   نسل   الانبياء  ب  يا  اخو فلان

يعنى لماذا لم يقل لها  المؤلف  يا اخت موسي  وهو الاكبر والاهم   او يا اخت  ايليا او يا اخت اليشع وهم الاكثر   تشددا  فى التنسك والتعفف والطهارة  و- و-

قد يكون  ورد فى سفر التكوين ان يعقوب   قال عن لابان خاله  \\\انه اخو ابيها-   لابنه خاله رحيل 
ولوط  قيل عنه انه اخى ابراهيم    مع انه  ابن اخيه  لكن فى الحالتان لم يرد اخ  بمعنى   سليل   او من سلاله

++++++++++++++
الاخ    المفبرك  تجاهل  سلسلتى انساب المسيح  بحسب الشاهد متى الانجيلي ولوقا الانجيلي  وكلتاهما  نصت بالحرف على   كون  يسوع  من  نسل  داوود     لان  يوسف -خطيب مريم وولي امرها   لابد انم يكون  اقرب الاقريبيين لها   جسديا   وبالتالى  فلابد  ان مريم من سلاله داود
فلماذا الانتقاء  فى  اخذ الحقائق فانتم تاذون  مقتطعات لتخدموا  رؤي  شاذه وتتجاهلون  وتتواقحون على  اجزاء اخرى  فعرفونا هل تصدقون  ما تستشهدون به  ؟؟؟ ام  لا تصدقونه وعلى اساس تنتقون  مقتطفاتكم


----------



## مسيحى_وافتخر (17 ديسمبر 2011)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=199157


----------



## مسيحى_وافتخر (18 ديسمبر 2011)

يا هادى قال:


> *
> 
> مش التعليم فى الهيكل عمل الكهنه الاويين كان مسموح لحد من سبط ليهوذا يعلم فى الهيكل؟​*









 كتاب (حياة المسيح) لعباس العقاد


----------

